# DSG Code 17252, P0868 at 17000 Miles



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaption at Limit. (Low)

So this code has been in the vehicle for over 4000 miles without me knowing and now my transmission is slipping. Could my fluid be low? I have 21202 miles now. 

I refuse to believe this has anything to do with my mods and after sending the info to the dealer they are certain it has nothing to do with my mods.

My car has been returned to stock to avoid TD1 but according to my dealer even with a tune this is covered. I also have Audi maintenance and if this is truly an issue of low fluid it is warranted regardless of modifications because in court they can not prove that my mods or my tunes caused oil to leak and or cause my fluid levels to be low.

Keeping my fingers crossed. Goes into the dealer on Wednesday.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------

